# Please vote for the rabies challenge fund



## Nellie Walter (Jan 11, 2009)

*ONLY 3 DAYS LEFT TO VOTE*

*This is something, as dog owners, we should all be able to get behind. Please vote!!*

*PLEASE VOTE FOR THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND* to make us eligible to win part of the Chase Community Giving funds on Facebook 

http://apps.facebook.com/chasecommunitygiving/charities/846390682-rabies-challenge-fund-charitable-tr?src=charity-details-wall-post-self&ref=mf 
(copy and paste address into browser if clicking on it does not work).

Regular updates on rabies legsilation and veterinary vaccine data is posted on The Rabies Challenge Fund's Facebook page at this link: 
http://www.facebook.com/reqs.php#!/pages/The-Rabies-Challenge-Fund/119106981159?ref=ts

_Thank you for helping us to raise the 4th year budget in this way, and please help us spread the word!_

_*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*_

_Kris L. Christine_
_Founder, Co-Trustee_
_*THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND*_
_www.RabiesChallengeFund.org _
_[email protected]_

_*********************************_
_Nellie Walter_


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you, Nellie!


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

One more day left to vote.


----------

